# what type of smokers do resturants use?



## ralphbrown05

after watch diners, drive ins, and dives i started to think how all these bbq joints smoke there food...and how do they channel the smoke outside...and what type of smokers do they use...wood burning, gas, charcoal, or electric?


----------



## meateater

I worked in a BBQ joint many years ago and the owner had a custom made smoker made. It had a natural gas lighter and we used hickory logs. It was vented out the roof of the building thus calling in the local patrons.


----------



## mballi3011

I don't know for a fact but most of them have their pits made to fit the room that the restaurant has to offer. I have a friend who owns a BBQ joint and she had her smoker/pit built to fit the opening she had made in the wall for it.


----------



## bbally

We use Southern Pride smokers for the commercial work.  As do a lot of other places here.


----------



## sumosmoke

In Orlando, I've seen some smokehouse joints build their rigs right into the wall (as others have mentioned). I have yet to see a huge Lang, or other commercial, traditional style smoker (that's non-computerized) linked to a bbq joint.


----------



## ralphbrown05

thanks for the replies guys....sumosmoke what part of florida you from?


----------



## jaxgatorz

She is right down the street in Daytona... Sorry Laurel, figured i'd answer incase u were busy.. I mean with the new throwdown responsibility and all


----------



## ralphbrown05

hey jaxgatorz....im up here in nassau county which is right above you...ha small world


----------



## jaxgatorz

Yes it is, i went H.S. in Fernandina... Of course if u are in Nassau, then u aint in Jax


----------



## ralphbrown05

lol yea i put jax cuz im sure that your the only person who has ever heard of nassau county....what years did you go to fernandina high?


----------



## danelmore

deleted


----------



## workoutchamp

Ole Hickory and Southern Pride (essentially the same machine) are super popular.  The good thing is you can train people to start it so you can sleep in if needed.

Get a rig like a Lang or similar and you have an "art form" type cooker.  You know how it behaves - but no one else does.

Some of my favorite Joints in TX all have custom pits.

Rudy's

Salt Lick

Ken Hall's (I am sure banged up by now)

all custom - here is a picture of Salt Lick - this runs 24 hrs a day - three guys man the pit.


----------



## workoutchamp

FYI - Salt Lick can serve some folks now - let me tell ya.  Something like 4000/day - gotta check - it is massive.


----------



## smoke_chef

I went to Rudy's just a couple of weeks ago. Dang. That's good Q! We don't have a place like that any where near here that I know of. Dang. Dang. Dang it was good.

Wish I could have made it over to Salt Lick!!! Maybe next time. I'd like to try that place too.


----------



## workoutchamp

Rudy's is one of my faves.  The Turkey Breast is AMAZING!  I wished I knew what they did with it to keep it soooo moist.  They pull it out of the pit and its not dripping (like it would soaking in apple juice or something).  It is just real good - and their "Sause"....

Rudy's BBQ Sause, recommended for after, not before or during sex.


----------

